# Dressage Fjord Norman @ Work



## DressageFjord (Feb 1, 2009)

After some nagging from Kathleen (KGImages), I decided to join!
She found out that some people had never of seen Fjord Horses in their lives! Well, today's their first. ^.^
Norman is my pride and joy! He is a 16 year old Norwegian Fjord Horse. His sire is Arin, an imported stallion out of Norway. Norman was in Norway himself for a while. When he was young (about 3/4 years), he was showed in Norway for Norway's Norwegian Fjord studbook. He made it into the top 20(He was 17th). After that he came back to Holland and they thought he would make a good riding Fjord instead of a stud. So, they gelded him and was sold to a riding school. After 5 years of teaching kids he was sold to me. I didn't even know how to muck out when we bought him. But, he stayed sweet for me. We started to ride competitions. He was amazing at jumping. After a bit of cross country we tried dressage. he was really good at dressage! In 2006 our first official competition began. We didn't win anything, we even didn't get any points. We were threaded in competition after competiton! The first level (level 1) dressage was a nightmare! But after 1 1/2 years of putting up with it we finally got to the 2nd level. It started at the beginning of 2008. Our first competition was a real success! We were first twice. I was so proud of him! We rode more, and the more we rode, the more we won! In the ending of may we were invited to the Regional Championships. Out of the total 40 pony's that rode in our level (topclass pony's, pony's worth asleast 10.000 Euro's!), we were placed 7th out of the 40th. I was extremely happy with my pride and joy!
Just after the championships we rode a Fjord competition. Norman was the Best Ridden Fjord there. I was sooo happy!
Just after that, he became lame and had gotten himself into a real mess, a tendon injury. 80% totally ripped. So, the vet said that it would take maybe atleast a year. I was in tears! Norman was just getting his fame he deserved, and in one smack, his whole carriere was gone! So, I walked, cooled his leg off, walked etc. for 3 months untill the 2nd scan. It was so promising that we were aloud to only walk and some trot together. the 3rd scan was last week. It was sooooooo good that we were aloud to do everything expect from jumping once again! This gives me hope that we'll do well this year. I'm hoping that my goals will come true!
I know this was just a long story, but.. you know, you've got to know how we ended up who we are today. :lol:

So, Norman.. show yourself!

I'm a bit tense.









Where's my inside hand going? O.O It's strict, but his trot is nice and active!









I'm tense! My leg should go back abit aswell. He is nice and active though.









Norman's sexy looks.. xD









Leg Yield to the right. Looking good!









And then you have a Norman suddenly infront of you.:twisted:









Canter, my hands should be higher. I like this one though!









Groovy Norman.. 









What do you think of him???


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah I love him! Hes very good looking. Our Fjord has a black stripe through his mane and tail.


----------



## DressageFjord (Feb 1, 2009)

english_rider144 said:


> Ah I love him! Hes very good looking. Our Fjord has a black stripe through his mane and tail.


Norman is a rare colour for a Fjord. They call it Rodblakke Isabel.
They aren't like they grey Fjords, but not like the normal ones. It's more a light Haflinger colour.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I love him  He is built like a tank  man he must have power!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh gosh do I ever love him! Is that what they also call a yellow dun?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG, he's adorable!! I love Fjords! He has a much more baby doll head/face than I see on some Fjords!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww I've always thought Fjords were adorable. How tall is he? I think the only thing that turns me off about them is their small size =(.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

the 2 well 1 now, Buttercup is 14.1 and Diamond is 15 hands


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so georgous!!! I've always dreamed of having a fjord, someday I hope that dream will come true.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! I love Fjords, and someday I will have one


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely boy! I adore that unique color on him. And yay for your perseverence! It will pay off. Sounds like you guys have already come a long way.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*grabbyhands*


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh he's handsome! I've always loved Fjords. I remember the first time I saw them I was like 7 years old and there was a team of Fjords driving there. I thought their manes were the coolest things I ever saw. They seemed so much bigger back then ;D. I would love to have one someday. I've been wondering if the were any good at Dressage. I'm always keeping my eyes out for unique breeds that excel in Dressage.

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Oh, and welcome to the HorseForum 

Jubilee


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

There is Pippa! Norman looks **** good! His mane looks alittle freaky, when are you going to cut it back into shape? When your first comeback competition? So many questions!


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

He looks really good, adorable and handsome!!
Very nice looking horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a cutie he is!  Looks very sweet.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I love Fjords. He's beautiful.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

I love horses that are built like tanks! he is soooo adorable!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What a nice pair.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is so super cute i love the look of fjords. Just to short for me lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love fjords. And they're short which is bonus points! 
You guys make a great pair!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome pictures!
He's such an adorable face!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, he is stunning!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum and oh my god norman is absolutly stunning, i would have spent all my time hugging him rather than riding him, he is super sexy


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

He looks great! Love him!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I LOVE Fjords!!! I want one someday to ad to my unique herd!!! Just wish they were a bit taller!!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I just wanted to say...that that is one sexy beast. Rawr. 

Fjords are awesome.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's stunning! Thanks for sharing pictures! I hope to see more of him.


----------

